

The Greatest Python Web Framework - targusman
http://web2py.com/

======
targusman
I just got a job for web2py! No more Django!

Why do I love web2py?

* batteries included

* don't have to do all those stupid imports

* documentations

* better admin

* ORM sucks. DAL is better.

* Works anywhere. Windows, Google App Engen, everywhere!

* Compeltely secure from any attack (see [http://web2py.com/init/default/what](http://web2py.com/init/default/what))

I feel so liberated from the confines of Django and the fanboyism of Flask.

